
President Trump plans to sever TikTok from its Chinese owner, Bloomberg reports - heisenbergs
https://www.theverge.com/2020/7/31/21349841/trump-tiktok-bytedance-sell-ownership-china-us-order-ban
======
fermienrico
For those who are unaware, India banned Tiktok recently:
[https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/29/world/asia/tik-tok-
banned...](https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/29/world/asia/tik-tok-banned-india-
china.html)

I support this move - in addition to censorship, there are serious
consequences of collecting facial features en-masse with no checks/balances,
especially by the CCP who probably already has a massive database of non-
Chinese nationals. This also applies to any company (Facebook/Apple/etc) but I
am significantly more concerned about CCP having this data than any other
government in the world.

People who are about to present with a counter US whataboutism, they need to
first watch the Vice clip on how China tracks people:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CLo3e1Pak-Y](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CLo3e1Pak-Y)

